# Franklin County



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 11, 2012)

Who hunts up around Carnesville?  Would like to see the deer reports for that area.  Will be hunting a new lease up there this year.  Chime in please.


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 11, 2012)

We hunt in Franklin Co. right on the Hudson River, at the Madison Co. line. Didn't see one deer opening weekend. Some good pics on the cameras though.


----------



## Worley (Sep 16, 2012)

*Hunt*

We hunt up that way on a new lease also, we saw two deer Friday while we were putting a new gate up...Have yet to climb a tree  but we going to this week...


----------



## Worley (Sep 22, 2012)

*Deer*

We saw 12this am, and one small buck...White / red oaks  were the ticket..And popped two coyotes


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 3, 2012)

Had a 4 point within 10 yards last Saturday. Glad to start seeing deer. Sign everywhere. Big water oak is dropping acorns at my stand.
Things are fixing to heat up!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 3, 2012)

*I will be hunting off HWY 320 just north of I85*

Went up last Saturday and looked around and will be putting up several stands within the week.  Saw 3 deer and a turkey while scouting.  Between Franklin, Elbert and Oglethorpe counties this fall, I hope me or my 2 sons get on a nice one.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Went up last Saturday and looked around and will be putting up several stands within the week.  Saw 3 deer and a turkey while scouting.  Between Franklin, Elbert and Oglethorpe counties this fall, I hope me or my 2 sons get on a nice one.



Dang Buford Dawg...you've about got all of NE Ga. covered.  I'd have trouble deciding where to go with all the leases you got.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 22, 2012)

*Few deer being seen...*

My uncles son in law took a 3 point up there.  Few does seen.


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 22, 2012)

5 deer taken on our club for the gun opener! Great turnout. I rattled up a little 4 point at 7:30am Saturday. Fun to watch, but was the only one I saw all weekend. Seeing a few scrapes. Hopefully, the big ones will start to get fired up.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 31, 2012)

*Still seeing small bucks and does*

I have not been up as I am hunting several other properties, but my uncle and his SIL have seen small bucks and does about every sitting.  For those who have hunted Frankling county for extended period, when is the rut?  I intend on start hunting up there in the next few weeks.


----------



## djackson67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Usually hits second week of Nov. up there.
so get south this week, then up there after the 9th.


----------



## marknga (Oct 31, 2012)

Member of a club in Franklin County. I don't get to hunt alot but get up there when I can. Hunted opening Sunday and saw 4 does. This past Sunday morning I got the rattle bag out about 8:30. Started off real light tickling, then alittle harder, off and on for about a minute or so. Put the bag down, grabbed the rifle and rested it across my lap. About 12-14 minutes later I see something move off to my left, down thru the hardwood bottom. I lift the rifle up and when I look thru the scope I see a heavy horned buck looking straight back at me. His ears were alert and forward, his horns were outside his ears... in just a second I saw him lift his head up, nostrils flared as he winded me and turned and left. Nice buck. Not sure really how "big" he was but he was a good buck. 
A few minutes later seen another deer slinking thru in the same place, may have been him circling around???
Rut seems to usually run Thanksgiving on... seen bucks chasing the week between Christmas and New Years before. Who knows??
Good luck and lets try to keep this thread going.


----------



## rts2271 (Nov 8, 2012)

In the area of 51 and 59. Lots of acorns and skitering about, but nothing to write home about. Thinking we should see something this weekend and watch it peak up about Thanksgiving.


----------



## marknga (Nov 9, 2012)

Will be back up tomorrow night to hunt Sunday. Good luck everyone.


----------



## GASLAYER (Nov 18, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Went up last Saturday and looked around and will be putting up several stands within the week.  Saw 3 deer and a turkey while scouting.  Between Franklin, Elbert and Oglethorpe counties this fall, I hope me or my 2 sons get on a nice one.



I hunt in the Carnesville/Sandy Cross area as well! I am like you with a lease up Hwy 320, above Interstate 85, and down in Carnesville off of Hwy 145/Aderhold Road. I have seen little to no movement, very few signs this year, and only small, yearling deer on the camera, including a pitiful looking 7 point!


----------



## marknga (Nov 26, 2012)

Hunted yesterday and saw a small buck and a couple of does. There were some nice deer killed in the last week, seems that the rut on and these bucks were chasing/trailing does. 
It is that time... wish I could get off work. 
Good luck fella's.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 26, 2012)

*Be up there Friday and Saturday*

Hope to see a nice one myself.


----------



## philtuts (Nov 26, 2012)

Dorminey's was real busy last week. Several nice bucks seen there.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dormineys did have alot of deer yesterday afternoon. I couldn't  hardly communicate with them but there was some big bodied deer laying on the slab black legs and all


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 1, 2012)

*Hunted this AM*

Saw turkeys. No deer.


----------



## rts2271 (Dec 25, 2012)

Is it me or has Franklin county been slow this year? I live on Sandy Cross Rd and have a couple of hundred acres across the street on a buddies land, and between myself and him we have seen maybe the occasional doe and not much else. I have never seen it like this. I will say that the coyotes have been very aggressive this year and might spend some time thinning them out.


----------



## striper sniper (Dec 27, 2012)

I dont hunt but my boss and co workers live in Cornelia and hunt every weekend. They have tons of land in banks and franklin co and havent killed one this year. I did see a nice one abt a month ago in Cornelia chasing a doe so there around but no ones getting them.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 28, 2012)

*My uncle hunted quit a bit up there...*

I only made a couple of day trips as I hunted mostly in Elbert and Oglethorpe.  But my uncle did end up getting a buck and doe and his son in law got a buck.  They saw numerous deer and let most walk.  I saw a few on my trips up there, but none I cared to take home.


----------



## marknga (Jan 3, 2013)

I didn't get to hunt very often but usually saw deer when I went, just no older bucks or doe days weren't in. I had hoped to go up and hunt the last couple of days of the season but that didn't work out. 
Y'all take care.


----------

